# how did we get 96 days?



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I was looking at the new season and by my count we are getting 96 days in the HP unit how is that possible?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

You will get 95 days to hunt ducks in the high plains unit 9/21-12/1, it will close down then until 12/7-12/29, this gives you a total of 95 days. Regular goose season runs from 9/21-12/1 and then from 12/7-12/21 for a total of 87 days in addition to the early Canada goose season which runs from 9/1-9/20 which gives you a grand total of 107 days to shoot the big uglies.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

the big uglies???

I tell ya, canada geese get no respect...no respect at all!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think what Dean was wondering how we were able to get so many days? I'm not sure how the frameworks are set but that's an awful lot of days...but hey, you know I'm not complaining!  :beer:


----------

